# Name that TOC Bike



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2015)

A friend has asked me to help identify this nice bike.
Thanks in advance for any thoughts,
Dean


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 9, 2015)

Dean, that is my bike. Please return it.  I can confirm the SN when I see it 
Good luck with the ID.  

Cheers!
Wally


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2015)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Dean, that is my bike. Please return it.  I can confirm the SN when I see it




Okay, Wally - It may have to go in two boxes so be sure to watch carefully for the FedEx guy...


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 9, 2015)

It's one of the first safeties, commonly known as a Scorcher. Prevalent around the late 1800's.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 9, 2015)

Fordsnake; fantastic! As always.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, thanks very much Carlton - I was hoping someone might be able to pin it down to the right manufacturer.  Maybe I'll bring it to Copake and check with some of the Wheelmen - wish he had the whole bike rather than just a photo.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 9, 2015)

I wish I had that bicycle!!


----------



## walter branche (Mar 9, 2015)

looks like a crescent


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 9, 2015)

Many makers, many variables. Good Luck.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1892-Eagle-...027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e6652d03


----------



## vuniw (Mar 9, 2015)

frame looks like crescent

http://www.antique-bicycles.net/fet...escent+safety+1892-1893/crescent-safety-1.jpg


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 9, 2015)

walter branche said:


> looks like a crescent




I was going to say that...apparently the knowledge on this site is rubbing off on me.
Chris


----------

